# open revolt instructions



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

does anyone have a copy of the open revolt 500amp instructions?
i was speaking to the main dude on facebook a while ago and he said the website is being updated.
he also said he wasnt feeling well but he would upload the instructions to google docs for people to look at.
since then i havent heard anything from him, so i hope he's alright.

does anyone have a copy of those instructions? the wiki is full of broken links, and ecomodder has too many pages and the information is spread all over.

any help appreciated


----------



## zsnemeth (Jan 4, 2012)

I do.
It's 12MB, PM Me an email address and I'll send it to You.


----------



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

message sent


----------



## zsnemeth (Jan 4, 2012)

Something went wrong... no message.


Edit: I've just sent a pm to You and it's not in my Sent box. I don't know whats going on...


----------



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

sent again


----------



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

thankyou so much!
u r a gentleman and a scholar
would you happen to have the PCB layouts?


----------



## zsnemeth (Jan 4, 2012)

arklan said:


> thankyou so much!
> u r a gentleman and a scholar
> would you happen to have the PCB layouts?



No problem!


I'll have to dig around, as my "archives" in a bit of a disarray, to put it nicely


----------



## Orifok (Dec 20, 2019)

Please I plead, kindly send me the instructions too


----------



## zsnemeth (Jan 4, 2012)

arklan said:


> thankyou so much!
> u r a gentleman and a scholar
> would you happen to have the PCB layouts?



Sorry, seems like I have those four files only.




Orifok said:


> Please I plead, kindly send me the instructions too



Done. Have a good build!


----------

